# '05 corvette rims on '05 GTO?



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

still looking for the backspacing on both corvette and gto rims. will these fit? rear corvette rims measure 19 x 10. will they rub on the GTO's slim bod? I think the vette rims would look hot on the gto.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

the bolt pattern on the vette rims is 4.75" or 120.63mm. the bolt pattern on the GTO is 120mm. 

dont know about the ET of the vette rims


----------



## Joecooool (Mar 4, 2005)

How about C5 wheels?


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

excellent question :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Joecooool said:


> How about C5 wheels?


No,

The only wheels interchangable with the GTO are 5 lug BMW wheels.


----------



## traumadog (Oct 22, 2004)

05GTO said:


> No,
> 
> The only wheels interchangable with the GTO are 5 lug BMW wheels.


5-lug 3-series/4-series wheels. The 5-series and 7-series have too small an offset.

Also - the centerbore is a bit off (~3mm larger diameter on BMW wheels)


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

traumadog said:


> 5-lug 3-series/4-series wheels. The 5-series and 7-series have too small an offset.
> 
> Also - the centerbore is a bit off (~3mm larger diameter on BMW wheels)


Thanks for the added info!


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

4th gen F-Body wheels fit fine. The bolt pattern is .65mm difference. SLP races with Firebird wheels. Many have used them for everyday wheels also. I've seen pictures of WS6 wheels and they fit fine.

How thick is a human hair? The diiference of .325mm from lug to lug is probably the thickness of the paint on the wheels.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I like the Bonneville rims those r the ones that should have went on the GTO.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob said:


> 4th gen F-Body wheels fit fine. The bolt pattern is .65mm difference. SLP races with Firebird wheels. Many have used them for everyday wheels also. I've seen pictures of WS6 wheels and they fit fine.
> 
> How thick is a human hair? The diiference of .325mm from lug to lug is probably the thickness of the paint on the wheels.


I spoke to the importer of ROH wheels from Oz. He told me to put my Z28 rims on the GTO and not to worry. They were 16" with snows, I sold them and got 17" BMW rims with snows for an additional $100. The hub on the BMW wheels is a bit bigger than the GM hub, so my rims are held on by lugs alone.

The more I think about it, the more I think the pattern is the same, just different labels. They arent going to say 4.72" or whatever, or say 120.63mm.

I think it is just rounding. I also think a steel lug not will "mold" the receptacle in the aluminum rim with just a little torque, especially if the wheel is tight on the hub.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Shhh! These were done by a company that does wheels for a living. They are Motorsport wheels with an adaptor hub.


----------

